# cant find aromasin anywhere



## Swolen22 (Aug 17, 2011)

Does anyone know a good site that sells aromasin? 

I can only seem to find arimidex...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 17, 2011)

There is a nice Sponsor by the name of Extreme Peptide, In the SPONSOR SECTION!

If you looked for 2 seconds Im sure you would have seen it.

BTW Aromasin = Exemestane


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 17, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> There is a nice Sponsor by the name of Extreme Peptide, In the SPONSOR SECTION!
> 
> If you looked for 2 seconds Im sure you would have seen it.
> 
> BTW Aromasin = Exemestane



Ok, this actually made me laugh.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 17, 2011)

haha... me too... Yeah I think there are about 4 or 5 sponsors you can get it from... but Extreme Peptides is probably the best price out there.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 18, 2011)

I checked the following site for Aromasin;
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml

At the end of the page it say the following;
THIS PRODUCT IS NOT FOR HUMAN USE NOR IS IT INTENDED TO TREAT PREVENT OR CURE ANY DISEASES. EXTREME PEPTIDE WILL DENY ANY ORDER IF WE FEEL IT WILL NOT BE USED TO THE CONDITIONS SPECIFIED IN OUR DISCLAIMER WHICH IS AGREED UPON BEFORE ENTERING THE STORE

What does that mean? IT IS NO FOR HUMAN USE??????


----------



## ambiti (Aug 18, 2011)

Is aromasin a pill or injection???


----------



## mikadoo (Aug 18, 2011)

ambiti said:


> I checked the following site for Aromasin;
> Exemestane 25mg x 30ml
> 
> At the end of the page it say the following;
> ...


 

Really??? Dude start reading


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 18, 2011)

I was referring to sites that actually sell gear not shitty research chemicals


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 18, 2011)

^^swollen...check out ALL the sponors...they should have what your looking for...

ambiti...research chems are takin orally...and they have to put that disclaimer on the website since the research chems are for your rats


----------



## deadlifter405 (Aug 18, 2011)

Swolen22 said:


> I was referring to sites that actually sell gear not shitty research chemicals



I find the prices are better at some of the research chem sites than the full up anabolic sources offer for the same chem Arimidex or Aromasin.  I haven't bought a bunk research chem yet so I can't advise anybody to avoid.


----------



## ambiti (Aug 21, 2011)

What would happen if you run a cycle without Aromasin?


----------



## Hench (Aug 21, 2011)

^^^It is highly likely you would experience a multitude of sides, caused by excess estrogen, i.e. bloating, acne, tits ect. 

To the OP, click the link in my sig, has everything you need.


----------



## Hench (Aug 21, 2011)

Swolen22 said:


> I was referring to sites that actually sell gear not shitty research chemicals



Dumb post of the day.


----------



## jackedntan (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea, I'm pretty sure over half the sponsors here sell aromasin.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 22, 2011)

Swolen22 said:


> I was referring to sites that actually sell gear not shitty research chemicals


 
slow down thier my friend! do a little more research before you get bash hungry!


----------



## tballz (Aug 22, 2011)

Swolen22 said:


> I was referring to sites that actually sell gear not shitty research chemicals



Not shitty at all.  Just as good as any pill you will find.  

I've used CEM Products for a few years now and have never been disappointed.


----------



## anab0lix (Aug 27, 2011)

Shitty? Have you ever tried research chems? RC companies make it so that our rats can take it and not get sick! Especially our sponsors make very quality stuff.

Honestly though, I don't mind buying pharm grade nolva tabs but pharm grade aromasin is way to much $$$$.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 28, 2011)

I just recently set up a new testing station and got a whole new set of rats... i purchased 2 bottles of aromasin from extremepeptide and got my order in less then 3 days quit ur butching and buy the shit already


----------



## blergs. (Jun 8, 2012)

tballz said:


> Not shitty at all.  Just as good as any pill you will find.
> 
> I've used CEM Products for a few years now and have never been disappointed.




Same here, They been around like 10 years now and I havent had any issues.

If all you need is chems and not other stuff, then why use M.G./W.U. and other hassle with stuff like that to get it from an aas store when you can just use a CC for a legal order to study.


Just sayin


----------



## darts (Sep 1, 2014)

all-pillsforyou.com/Aromasin.htm i get here


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

ambiti said:


> What would happen if you run a cycle without Aromasin?


Maybe nothing,it all depends on your cycle of gear,and how long and how intense you have run your gear,start small and go from there,alot of us over the years are used to the old addage more is better,but in most cases it is not,once your glass is full,all you are doing is wasting your money and time,when receptors are maxxed out,give them a rest.


----------



## mnmsnowbeast (Sep 1, 2014)

tballz said:


> Not shitty at all. Just as good as any pill you will find.
> 
> I've used CEM Products for a few years now and have never been disappointed.


I agree,my rats bottle of anastrozole will out last many flats of pills and it just as easy,heck i can even travel with my rat and bottle,just like feeding a baby...lol.


----------

